# Aerotank V2



## Rellik (7/8/14)

Hey guys. Does anyone in Cape Town have Aerotank V2's in stock?


----------



## Keyaam (7/8/14)

I have one but no coils unfortunately


----------



## Rellik (8/8/14)

Is it new @iKeyaam ?


----------

